

Rumor: Apple To Switch On Sleeping FM Radio in iPhone, iPod Touch - fjabre
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/rumor-apple-to-switch-on-sleeping-fm-radio-in-iphone-ipod-touch/

======
johannchiang
It will probably only work for the next-gen iPhone/iTouch if the rumor is true
because the Broadcom WiFi/BT/FM chip needs separate antenna for FM TX/RX. The
current WiFi/BT antenna uses 3T switch, no room for FM. No evidence that that
antenna exists so far unless it uses earphone cord as antenna (like iPhone
Nana). <http://www.broadcom.com/collateral/pb/4329-PB00-R.pdf>

Also, not FM, Nike+ uses Nordic nRF2402 (BodyLAN/ANT) in TX and Broadcom
BCM4325/BCM4329 in RX. I had a screenshot that Apple has a proprietary
Bluetooth "sensor" profile for Nike+.
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannchiang/3812514411/>

